# FreshRoast SR500



## Greenbeanbuyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Is the FreshRoast SR500 a good first time roasting machine?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

There's no need to post a new thread for every roaster you are considering, especially when there is another thread in progress already. Please contain it to one.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------

